# Post your Enneagram Test Results



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

*Comprehensive Enneagram Quiz*

You are a Type 4 with a 5 wing: "The Bohemian"

*Your tritype is 4w5, 6w5, 1w9.*

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 6 with a 5 wing: Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Five wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the cerebral nature of the Type Five. As a result, you often excel at concrete thinking and troubleshooting.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 1 with a 9 wing: Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the most noble type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type 4. You are a Type One with a Nine wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the peaceful nature of the Type Nine to create a very idealistic personality.

*Instinctual Variant Test Results*
Sexual||||||||||||||||||||||||||||	90%
Social ||||||	18%
Self Preservation|||||||||||||||||||||	70%

Wow...this was so accurate. 
I had 1w2 in my tritype and I was unsure about that and I wondered if it was 1w9. This helped me sort that out.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

childofheaven said:


> *Personality Types: Duniho Enneagram Test - Enneagram and Myers Briggs
> *
> 
> *The distribution of your scores:*
> ...


This simple and short test is surprisingly accurate , a first for me in enneagram tests..one that gets my type lol. Usually score 4w5 on others. It also confirms my suspicion of me being 6w7 1w2 4w5.


The distribution of your scores:

Type 1: 11 

Type 2: 5 

Type 3: 4 

Type 4: 12 

Type 5: 12 

Type 6: 14 

Type 7: 13 

Type 8: 10 

Type 9: 3 

Your probable Enneagram Type(s)


Your main type is probably 6

Considering the wings, you should be a 6w7

1-4-6 : these Ones are quite imaginative, creative and a bit melancholic. They are extreme perfectionists and can easily feel discouraged and let down by the imperfect world around. They don’t easily trust others and tend to avoid society, but at the same time they crave being loved and belonging. They also have a bit of a temper so their anger can show especially when feeling misunderstood. They tend to support the underdog and they can have a passionate, belligerent streak to them. 
usual subtypes: sexual, social, 1w2
similar tritypes: 1-6-4, 4-1-6
flavours: imaginative, passionate, suspicious and sensitive

Wonder how the above comes across with 6w7 as the core type.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Type 1 Perfectionism	50%
Type 2	Helpfulness 26%
Type 3	Image Focus 42%
Type 4	Hypersensitivity	58%
Type 5	Detachment	42%
Type 7	Adventurousness	62%
Type 8	Aggressiveness	62%
Type 9	Calmness 58%

My main type is seven, sx/sp/so

although I don't know about some of those results, lol.

okay - the other test that was posted here - 

Type 1: 13
Type 2: 9
Type 3: 5 
Type 4: 6
Type 5: 7
Type 6: 8 
Type 7: 14
Type 8: 13 
Type 9: 9

Your main type is probably 7

Considering the wings, you should be a 7w8


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Comprehensive Enneagram Quiz

*You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"*

Your tritype is 5w6, 8w9, 3w4.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 6 wing:* Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Six wing, which means that the cerebral nature of a Type Five combines with the troubleshooting thought style of a Type Six. This makes Type 5w6 the Enneagram type of the stereotypical scientist – the 5w6 is always creating new ideas and testing them.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 8 with a 9 wing:* Eights are assertive, dominant individuals who naturally take control of situations. Eights are aggressive in satisfying their needs, and indeed, Type Eight is the most aggressive personality type in the Enneagram. When in a state of growth, Eights become like Type Twos - caring and protective of other people. When Eights are stressed, they become withdrawn and secretive like Type Fives. You're an Eight with a Nine wing, which means that the calm nature of Type Nine combines with the assertive nature of Type Eight to create an individual who uses their power justly and often doesn't make the first attack... but if someone else does, they'll finish it.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 3 with a 4 wing:* Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Four wing, which means that your energetic nature is tempered by a Four tendency to withdraw, which gives you a sense of calm that others often lack.

Some words that describe you: decisive, authoritative, natural leader, assertive, ambitious, driven, adaptable, energetic, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.

*Instinctual Variant Test Results*

Sexual |||||||||||| 34% 
Social ||||||||||||||| 46% 
Self Preservation |||||||||||||||||| 58%


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I got 9w8 Sp/Sx

9: 82%
4: 70%
8: 70%
5: 54%
6: 54%
7: 54%
3: 34%
1: 30%
2: 18%

according to this, my trifix would be 9w8>4w5>???

9>4=8>5=6=7>3>1>2


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


>


lolol :tongue:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Eerie said:


> lolol :tongue:


it's fixed now lol


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Type 1 Perfectionism	||||||	26%
Type 2	Helpfulness	||||	14%
Type 3	Image Focus	||||||||||||||||||	74%
Type 4	Hypersensitivity	||||||||||||||	58%
Type 5	Detachment	||||||||||||||||	66%
Type 6	Anxiety	||||||||||||	42%
Type 7	Adventurousness	||||||||||||||||||||	86%
Type 8	Aggressiveness	||||||||||||||||||||	86%
Type 9	Calmness	||||||||||||||	54%


type	score	type behavior motivation
7	21 I must be fun and entertained to be happy.
8	21 I must be strong and in control to be happy.
3	18 I must be impressive and attractive to be happy.
5	16 I must be knowledgable and independent to be happy.
4	14 I must be unique/different to be happy.
9	13 I must maintian a peaceful and easygoing environment to be happy.
6	10 I must be secure and safe to be happy.
1	6 I must be perfect and good to be happy.
2	3 I must be helpful and caring to be happy.

















Seems to think I'm sx/sp... and possibly an 8.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

The next version of my test will include variant stackings as well


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Just Remade the test... The results are the same. 4w5, with a 4-8-5 tritype. 

Type 4 SP
Type 8 SP
Type 5 SX
Type 3 SX
Type 6 SX
Type 1 SO
Type 7 SO
Type 9 SX
Type 2 SP


----------



## TheDuke (Mar 25, 2012)

​ Type 1 
Perfectionism
||||||||||||||||
70%
Type 2
Helpfulness
||||||||||||||||||||
86%
Type 3
Image Focus
||||||||||
34%
Type 4
Hypersensitivity
||||||||||||||
54%
Type 5
Detachment
||||||||||||||||||||
90%
Type 6
Anxiety
||||||||||||||||||||
82%
Type 7
Adventurousness
||||||||||
38%
Type 8
Aggressiveness
||||
14%
Type 9
Calmness
||||||||||||||||
66%​ 


type​ score​ type behavior motivation​ 5​ 22​ I must be knowledgable and independent to be happy.
2​ 21​ I must be helpful and caring to be happy.
6​ 20​ I must be secure and safe to be happy.
1​ 17​ I must be perfect and good to be happy.
9​ 16​ I must maintian a peaceful and easygoing environment to be happy.
4​ 13​ I must be unique/different to be happy.
7​ 9​ I must be fun and entertained to be happy.
3​ 8​ I must be impressive and attractive to be happy.
8​ 3​ I must be strong and in control to be happy.

Your main type is Type 5​ Your variant is social​ 





 





 



*You are most likely a Type 1 Reformer **with 2 wing*
*Self-preservation variant*

Type 1 SP
Type 6 SO
Type 2 SP
Type 4 SO
Type 9 SP
Type 3 SP
Type 7 SO
Type 5 SO
Type 8 SX






























You are most likely a type *2*.
Taking wings into account, you seem to be a *2w1*.
No personality test is completely accurate. Although several measures were taken to make this test as accurate as possible, there's always a chance that you are not typed correctly by it. Therefore, when deciding which Enneagram type and wing you are, you might also want to consider the types with the highest test scores on the lists below.

(Note that your lowest scores may be omitted.)
Type 2 - 11
Type 6 - 10.3
Type 1 - 10
Type 5 - 9.3
Type 3 - 8.7
Type 9 - 7.3
Type 4 - 7

Wing 2w1 - 16
Wing 1w2 - 15.5
Wing 2w3 - 15.4
Wing 6w5 - 15
Wing 5w6 - 14.5
Wing 3w2 - 14.2
Wing 1w9 - 13.7
Wing 5w4 - 12.8
Wing 9w1 - 12.3
Wing 3w4 - 12.2
Wing 4w5 - 11.7
Wing 4w3 - 11.4
Wing 6w7 - 11.2
Wing 9w8 - 8.3




Type 1
Type 2
Type 3
Type 4
Type 5
Type 6
Type 7
Type 8
Type 9
-4
5
-5
1
14
0
-12
-7
8​ 
*The Nine Personality Types of the Enneagram *
Type 1: The Reformer. The rational, idealistic type.
Type 2: The Helper. The caring, nurturing type.
Type 3: The Motivator. The adaptable, success-oriented type.
Type 4: The Artist. The intuitive, reserved type.
Type 5: The Thinker. The perceptive, cerebral type.
Type 6: The Skeptic. The committed, security-oriented type.
Type 7: The Generalist. The enthusiastic, productive type.
Type 8: The Leader. The powerful, aggressive type.
Type 9: The Peacemaker. The easygoing, accommodating type.

*The distribution of your scores:*

*Type 1: * 10 

*Type 2: * 12 

*Type 3: * 11 

*Type 4: * 10 

*Type 5: * 12 

*Type 6: * 8 

*Type 7: * 10 

*Type 8: * 3 

*Type 9: * 8 

*Your probable Enneagram Type(s)*


*Your main type is probably 2*

*Considering the wings, you should be a 2w3*


*Your main type is probably 5*

*Considering the wings, you should be a 5w4*




Instinctual Variant Test Results​ Instinctual variant theory holds that your instinctual drives can be divided into three forces. The *Sexual* force drives you to seek closeness, like you would experience in a strong romantic relationship or a close friendship. The *Social* force drives you to consider the wider community, where you and others stand, what everyone thinks/feels/needs of you and what you think/feel/need of them. The *Self Preservation* force drives you to maintain individual concerns - security, health, comfort, etc.. Each person will have a different mix of these three variants. Your results suggest the following mix:​ Sexual
||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
82%
Social
|||||||||||||||
46%
Self Preservation
||||||||||||
38%


----------



## TheDuke (Mar 25, 2012)

From those results I figure my options for each category are:
Heart= 2,3,4 
Type 2= V
Type 4=III

Wing 2w1 - 16
Wing 4w5 - 11.7
Wing 4w3 - 11.4


Head= 5,6,7
5=V
6=IIII
Wing 6w5 - 15
Wing 5w6 - 14.5



Body=8,9,1
type 1=IIII
9=III

Wing 1w2 - 15.5
Wing 1w9 - 13.7
Wing 9w1 - 12.3

Where can I find the descriptions with wings so that I can narrow it down even further? 
I am pretty sure I am 6w5 for my primary.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

The distribution of your scores:
Type 4: 21
Type 5: 13
Type 2: 10
Type 3: 8
Type 9: 8
Type 8: 7
Type 1: 6
Type 7: 6
Type 6: 5

Your probable Enneagram Type(s)

Your main type is probably 4
Considering the wings, you should be a 4w5



￼
You are a Type 5 with a 4 wing: "The Iconoclast"

Your tritype is 5w4, 4w5, 9w8.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 4 wing: Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Four wing, which means that the cerebral nature of Type Five combines with the creative nature of a Type Four. For this reason, you are likely to challenge established ideas with new and fresh concepts.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 8 wing: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with an Eight wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Nine merge with the aggressive traits of the Eight. Inner peace is your goal, but if something is challenging that peace, your Eight wing means that you’ll stand up and deal with the situation assertively and decisively.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, intelligent, cerebral, questioning. (_These words describe me quite well. -ed_)



Sexual
||||||||||||||||||||||||78%

Social
||||||18%

Self Preservation
||||||||||||||||||||||||||||82%


----------



## widdlewiddle (May 6, 2011)

TheDuke said:


> From those results I figure my options for each category are:
> Heart= 2,3,4
> Type 2= V
> Type 4=III
> ...



Wing 4w5 - 17.9
Wing 4w3 - 15.5
Wing 5w4 - 14.7
Wing 3w4 - 10
Wing 5w6 - 8.7
Wing 9w8 - 8.4
Wing 9w1 - 7.9
Wing 3w2 - 4

Heart= 2,3,4 
2=2, 8, 0
3=7, 3, 27%
4=78%, 100%, 12, 16, 100%

Wing 4w5 - 17.9*


Head= 5,6,7
5=62%, 100%, 1, 16, 97%
6=100%, 3, 11, 31%
7=1, 9, 0

Wing 5w4 - 14.7*
Wing 5w6 - 8.7

Body=8,9,1
8=9, 54%
9=70%, 100% 2, 7, 93%
1=5, 4%

Wing 9w8 - 8.4*

ok thanks DukeDuke that confirms that I am 4w5 5w4 9w8. The 5w6 could replace the 5w4 theoretically but in reality I fit the description of the 5w4 personality better. Also the descriptions with wings are under enneagram then the triad then the number then the sticky paper that says that number and its wings. I read all of mine and they fit in the above order quite perfectly.


----------



## TheDuke (Mar 25, 2012)

childofheaven said:


> ok thanks DukeDuke that confirms that I am 4w5 5w4 9w8. The 5w6 could replace the 5w4 theoretically but in reality I fit the description of the 5w4 personality better. Also the descriptions with wings are under enneagram then the triad then the number then the sticky paper that says that number and its wings. I read all of mine and they fit in the above order quite perfectly.


I read the descriptions and it is decided...I am:
ENFJ. Head: 6w5. Body:1w2. Heart: 4w3. The Defender. (sx so sp) (614 The Philosopher Archetype -aka- The Idealist)


----------



## widdlewiddle (May 6, 2011)

TheDuke said:


> I read the descriptions and it is decided...I am:
> ENFJ. Head: 6w5. Body:1w2. Heart: 4w3. The Defender. (sx so sp) (614 The Philosopher Archetype -aka- The Idealist)


Then I am:
INFP. Heart: 4w5. Head: 5w4. Body: 9w8. The Bohemian. (sx sp so) (459 The Contemplative Archetype -aka-The Introvert)

Does this mean that I lead with my heart and you lead with your mind?


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not happy because I answered all of them and then I stupidly close the window, f**k this, here it goes again ¬¬ I'm really bored, you may notice 









3 15 I must be impressive and attractive to be happy.
1 11 I must be perfect and good to be happy.
5 11 I must be knowledgable and independent to be happy.
7 10 I must be fun and entertained to be happy.
2 9 I must be helpful and caring to be happy.
4 9 I must be unique/different to be happy.
6 9 I must be secure and safe to be happy.
9 8 I must maintian a peaceful and easygoing environment to be happy.
8 5 I must be strong and in control to be happy.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







*
You are a Type 5 with a 4 wing: "The Iconoclast"*
Your tritype is 5w4, 4w5, 9w1.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*4- the Individualist*
your Enneagram type is *FOUR *(aka "The Romantic") *
"I am unique" *
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Investigator (TYPE FIVE) (100%)
The Achiever (TYPE THREE)  (96%)  
The Individualist (TYPE FOUR)  (66%)  
The Peacemaker (TYPE NINE)  (61%)  
The Loyalist (TYPE SIX) (44%)  
The Enthusiast (TYPE SEVEN)  (40%)  
The Helper (TYPE TWO)  (35%)  
The Reformer (TYPE ONE)  (35%)
The Challenger (TYPE EIGHT)  (0%) 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Type 1: * 10 
*Type 2: * 9
*Type 3: * 12 
*Type 4: * 12 
*Type 5: * 14 
*Type 6: * 8 
*Type 7: * 5 
*Type 8: * 7 
*Type 9: * 7 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Type 1 = -8
Type 2 = -7
Type 3 = -4
Type 4 = 8
Type 5 = 12
Type 6 = -10
Type 7 = 5
Type 8 = -1
Type 9 = 5
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Type 6 SP
Type 9 SO
Type 5 SP
Type 4 SO
Type 1 SP
Type 7 SP
Type 2 SO
Type 3 SX
Type 8 SP
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5 - 11
9 - 10.3
7 - 7.3
6 - 7.3
4 - 6.3
Wing 5w6 - 14.7
Wing 5w4 - 14.2
Wing 9w1 - 12.8
Wing 6w5 - 12.8
Wing 4w5 - 11.8
Wing 9w8 - 11.7
Wing 7w6 - 11
Wing 6w7 - 11
Wing 4w3 - 8.8
Wing 7w8 - 8.7

Edit:
Sexual 42%
Social 46%
Self Preservation 70%

I always wondered if I was a sp/sx or a sp/so, but I think I'm more of a sp/sx and these tests make me wonder if I'm typing myself correctly: 5 again you, I really thought I eliminated you from my life ¬¬ xD

Edit (2) : I realise how easy it's to identify with something bigger or with everything around me, but I don't think I'm gut (the 9), I'm more head (I'm 6) and I'm more heart even (4 fix). And it's too easy too to be against the biggest idea and with everything around me. I love pulling me outside and pushing me inside of almost anything. I guess that's pretty six. I guess.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Ooh fun! I'm posting the one that actually came out remotely accurately.

Here's mine:


> Type 1 Perfectionism	||||||||||||	42%
> Type 2	Helpfulness	||||	18%
> Type 3	Image Focus	||||||||||||	50%
> Type 4	Hypersensitivity	||||||||||||||	54%
> ...


Oh, look at that! 4, 6, and 8 are all nailed! I wasn't even trying to make that happen. 

Normally, though, I get much lower on the 8; after actually admitting to myself that I can be aggressive sometimes and do have a tendency to dominate others, it's been coming out higher.

Here's another: 


> Your top match for What is your Enneagram type? is:
> The Individualist (TYPE FOUR) - Famous examples include Bob Dylan, Prince, and Vincent van Gogh. This type is most concerned with identity and uniqueness, trying to establish a sense of self that can be believed in. The behaviors of this type range from emotionally balanced, creative, and a deep understanding of what it is to be human to depressive, self-conscious, and decadent.


This was followed by 8, 5, 6, 7, and 9 in that order. 



zallla said:


> What do you think of your results by yourself? I'm curious about your interpretation
> 
> I used to love making all kinds of tests by myself too but then I realized they only tell what I tell _them_, just like a cruel mirror. You can have any results you want. This morning I was highly depressed, would propably have had a lot of Four, Five and Nine. Now I'm pretty bitchy and might get huge Eight response. Oh, they fail to help me create my identity luring me to think irrelevant issues and being totally unable to define the deepest me. Never base your identity on any test. Okay people, I have speaken...


Yeah, especially with the first test posted, I always get wildly varying results depending on my general mood, hence my shock at actually getting the 4, 6 and 8 as the top 3. I've given up on the lies the tests tell me and am simply observing my behavior now, past and present. If I can detect an underlying motivation, even better (although these are often unconscious and difficult to access).

Edit: It also pegs me as being sx/sp which I'm starting to think is the truth (although I am still more conscious of the sp at this physically trying point in my life).


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

It's a rainy day here and I was way too tempted to ignore this anymore ^_^ I found some interesting things though...

The way I answer depends _way too much_ on my current mood and mental health. For example, unhealthy me is introverted, healthy me is _Ne_-dom.

Also, my Fiveish tendencies become pronounced when I am depressed. When healthy, I become more Sevenish and even Threeish. I could have Seven in my tritype, Seven disintegrates to Five... Or perhaps this kind of observation is only natural since Seven is more enthusiastic and sociable, Five more stingy with its resources, thus withdrawing. Sometimes I think that the extent of the diversity and volatility of my moods approaches bipolar disorder. Clearly, all this versatility in my test results is not related to the main motivations but to the characteristics which are emphasized in tests and dependent on my mood.

Either I or the tests have been systematic since types 9, 1 and 2 tend to be the lowest in my results... I do not consider having any of those in my tritype so that is quite reasonable. However, the extent of my Sixish nature based on these results makes me wonder whether I have Six at all in my tritype, especially when I can relate a lot to Five and Seven.
*

Similarminds

type* score type behavior motivation 
*4* 20 I must be unique/different to be happy. 
*7* 13 I must be fun and entertained to be happy. 
*3* 11 I must be impressive and attractive to be happy. 
*8* 11 I must be strong and in control to be happy. 
*5* 10 I must be knowledgable and independent to be happy. 
*6* 8 I must be secure and safe to be happy. 
*9* 8 I must maintian a peaceful and easygoing environment to be happy. 
*2* 6 I must be helpful and caring to be happy. 
*1* 5 I must be perfect and good to be happy. 

*
Eclectic Energies test with variants*

Healthy me:

*You are most likely a type 4 (the Individualist) with 3 wing*
*Sexual variant*


Type 4 SX

Type 3 SX

Type 8 SX

Type 7 SO

Type 6 SX

Type 5 SX

Type 2 SP

Type 1 SO

Type 9 SX


Depressed me:

*You are most likely a type 4 (the Individualist) with 5 wing*
*Social variant*


Type 4 SO

Type 5 SP

Type 6 SP

Type 9 SX

Type 1 SP

Type 8 SP

Type 3 SX

Type 7 SO

Type 2 SP


*Personality types blog* 

*The distribution of your scores:*

*Type 1: * 5 


*Type 2: * 9 


*Type 3: * 4 


*Type 4: * 17 


*Type 5: * 12 


*Type 6: * 10 


*Type 7: * 5 


*Type 8: * 12 


*Type 9: * 10 


*Your probable Enneagram Type(s)*

Your main type is probably 4
Considering the wings, you should be a 4w5


*PerC Enneagram tritype test*

*You are a Type 4 with a 5 wing: "The Bohemian"*

Your tritype is 4w5, 5w4, 8w7.


*SelectSmart Enneagram test*

4 
8
7
5
3
6
9
2
1


*Similarminds variant test *

Sexual 74% 
Social 34% 
Self Preservation 62%


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

zallla said:


> The way I answer depends _way too much_ on my current mood and mental health. For example, unhealthy me is introverted, healthy me is _Ne_-dom.
> 
> Also, my Fiveish tendencies become pronounced when I am depressed. When healthy, I become more Sevenish and even Threeish. I could have Seven in my tritype, *Seven disintegrates to Five... *Or perhaps this kind of observation is only natural since Seven is more enthusiastic and sociable, Five more stingy with its resources, thus withdrawing. Sometimes I think that the extent of the diversity and volatility of my moods approaches bipolar disorder. Clearly, all this versatility in my test results is not related to the main motivations but to the characteristics which are emphasized in tests and dependent on my mood.
> 
> Either I or the tests have been systematic since types 9, 1 and 2 tend to be the lowest in my results... I do not consider having any of those in my tritype so that is quite reasonable. However, the extent of my Sixish nature based on these results makes me wonder whether I have Six at all in my tritype, especially when I can relate a lot to Five and Seven.


Seven actually _integrates_ to five; eight disintegrates to five. I think it's always better to pay more attention to the tests you take when average-to-healthy vs depressed. It makes sense that some people will seem more withdrawn or introverted when depressed (not that being introverted and withdrawn means you're depressed. I actually test higher than usual on seven, two and six when I'm depressed/unhealthy, but four and five will still be highest in my results). One caveat: if you are bipolar, cyclothymic, or have these tendencies, what you perceive as you being healthy might be you in an elevated/hypomanic mood. In other words, just because you feel good doesn't necessarily mean you are functioning at healthy levels.


----------

